# Where to get stainless steel mesh?



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

Local hardware stores carry it. OSH you can get it by the foot, but at lowes and home depot you go to the screen door section and you can buy it in big quantities to last a lifetime. They sometimes have a display that shows the differnt kind being either fiberglass or aluminum. 

There are the types that come in like a 5 foot wide roll, and the other kind that is about 4'' in width.


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

accordztech said:


> Local hardware stores carry it. OSH you can get it by the foot, but at lowes and home depot you go to the screen door section and you can buy it in big quantities to last a lifetime. They sometimes have a display that shows the differnt kind being either fiberglass or aluminum.
> 
> There are the types that come in like a 5 foot wide roll, and the other kind that is about 4'' in width.


I think you're talking about aluminum. I have never heard HD or Lowes stocking any SS mesh. I have asked around with no luck.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

Maybe, but dont they serve the same purpose?


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

The christmas moss I bought off ebay came tied to a 2 inch square of stainless steel mesh that was woven together, not welded or molded that way. I really would like to find some more of it as its is heavy and will weigh down the moss all by itself.
I wouldn't use the window screens as i don't trust them to be tank safe. There are probably other things in them than fiberglass and aluminum and they don't have the heft I'm looking for to keep the moss down.


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

accordztech said:


> Maybe, but dont they serve the same purpose?


Yes they serve the same purpose but some aluminum will slowly breakdown in a tank and may release harmful minerals for fish.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

why not use plastic mesh?


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

I could use plastic mesh but its not really heavy enough and the bright white color is quite unsightly until the moss grows in. I wonder if I could find it in black though...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I found black plastic mesh at Home Depot, if you're "sewing" the moss between 2 layers of mesh for the carpet, you could always put a little bit of aquarium gravel in there with it to weight it down, you'd only need a little bit probably. Might work?


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

I found black plastic lock stitch canvas at Michael's so I am going to try that until I can find some stainless steel. I'm not going to sandwich it between two pieces, just sew it right on top and sew a couple fishing sinkers into the mix to hold it down.


----------



## bill321 (Feb 19, 2010)

I too checked lowes and homedepot but no luck.

The best place I have found to get stainless steel mesh is any kitchen dept. I just bought a stainless steel food colander like you would use to drain your spaghetti noodles. I got a 3 piece set for $10......I used the two smallest ones for mesh and gave the largest one of the set to the better half to use in the kitchen.

It should be enough mesh to last me for a while.

Bill321


----------



## Haberdasher (Jan 12, 2011)

If McMaster doesn't have it, it doesn't exist... http://www.mcmaster.com/


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

I think I can get this stuff in 12x6" pieces... $12 shipped for 2 pc. PM me.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Why not get fiberglass mesh? It's much cheaper. The same stuff we use to lower lighting on some tanks.


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

Sharkfood said:


> Why not get fiberglass mesh? It's much cheaper. The same stuff we use to lower lighting on some tanks.


I think the idea is to get an all in one where you wont have to add any weight to the product. SS mesh is the only material I can think of that is heavy enough and will not leak anything into the tank. I have used the stainless steel strainer before but I wish they sold squares individually instead.


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

The only stainless steel mesh/screen I have been able to find locally are 1 inch circles sold for bongs and pipes. lol
I did find a bunch of sources on ebay but I'd rather not pay that much plus shipping.
I am just going to try and use the lockstitch canvas and if it doesn't work well enough then I will tear apart some strainers.


----------



## Chuebaka6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have lots of stainless steel for sale. 10 pc of 4x2 stainless steel mesh with shipping for $22. Let me know if you need some


----------



## Chuebaka6 (Sep 14, 2010)

*stainless steel mesh*

I got lots of stainless steel mesh for sale. 10 pc of 4x2 for $22 shipped..


----------

